# Titebond ?



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm jointing 2 pcs of oak wood. One pc. Has been finished with BLO and the other is raw wood. Will the joint hold using titebond2? Do I need to try an get the BLO off?
Thanks


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

To be safe I would wipe the BLO area to be glued with Mineral Spirits, Naphtha or Acetone. Make sure it is dry b4 gluing.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

+1 on the naptha. Dries quickly.
Bill


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess I think the joint will fail, especially if the BLO has had a day or 2 to cure. It's a film finish, albeit a very weak film….but I'd bet it's enough to keep glue from bonding. But like I said, it's just a guess.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Why not sand the area that will be bonded? It doesn't have to be aggressive sanding. Just enough to break the surface. Then wipe it down as suggested.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are jointing two edges, what difference does it make. The wood will be bare on both edges.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

Just as suggested here glue and clamp over night within temp ranges and you will be fine.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

No glue is going to be as reliable when you are sticking it to a finish material rather than wood. My opinion is that BLO would make a worse surface than something like polyurethane or lacquer, because it doesn't harden and provide a tough surface. If I were forced to try to glue BLO contaminated surfaces, I would use polyurethane. It sticks to some other materials when Titebond won't.


----------



## jacww (Aug 23, 2015)

The Titebond site FAQ says "Most of our glues are designed to bond bare wood."

A Titebond product manager recently spoke at the Woodworkers Guild I am a member of. He said that the wood glues bond to the wood fibers. So trying to remove the BLO makes sense.

Titebond FAQ page: http://www.titebond.com/frequently_asked_questions.aspx

TonyC


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Im


> Why not sand the area that will be bonded? It doesn t have to be aggressive sanding. Just enough to break the surface. Then wipe it down as suggested.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I'm definitely going to sand the part of the wood before I glue it, I'd be stupid not to. But I don't know how deep the BLO has gone in the wood. It has been sitting for about a month and has dried All its going to. I've figured out a way to use four screws without it looking to bad. Maybe with the glue and the screws it will hold. I learned a lesson about getting ahead of myself trying to finish the wood before it's ready. Thanks for the help.
Gerald.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I had no idea what was being talked about so here's some help.
BLO????


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Do you have a jointer,or a hand plane? I would use that before sanding. Plane down to the bare wood fibers. 
BLO doesn't penetrate that far. Sanding does drive some of the BLO coated saw dust into the wood.


----------

